# Need ideas for bowfishing lights



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

This is te front of my boat and in tires of holding a q beam. Don't want a fancy deck just a easy way to mount lights an remove them when done.

Also what lights are best? Thanks


----------



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3757162012.html
listing on houston craigslist iv been lookin at it for a while but i just had a deck welded to the my boat


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

This is a nice removable platform


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't think the one from Craig's list would fit.


----------



## WATERWADER99 (May 21, 2013)

Get white lights led's dont shine as well or as deep. If the water is dirty they will not penitrate as well as a white light. I run a 16 ft 60 inch go devil and made four brackets out of stainless to hold my lights. They are easy to take off and put the duck blind back on.


----------

